
Key Biscayne Third Florida City to Report Data Breach - PatrolX
https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/06/26/key-biscayne-third-city-data-breach-florida-cities-paid-hackers/
======
PatrolX
Paying the ransom is an extremely bad idea.

